# oldest mountain dew



## eviltwin (Jan 18, 2009)

This may be a question that could be answerd if I had a bottle collecting book but I don't so i'm sure you guys can help me out.What was the first mountain dew bottle,Maybe even a pic. Thanks and good luck to every one.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey eviltwin,
 According to a website on the history of mountain dew, the first bottle is an applied color label with green glass and white paint (with no red on it). It was first used in 1955. It featured a hillbilly shooting at a 'revenuer' running from an outhouse. The two names on it were Barney & Alley.


----------



## grime5 (Jan 19, 2009)

was it the green glass barney and alley or the clear glass barney and alley. seems like i had heard the clear glass one was first. im probably wrong. later greg


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 19, 2009)

Actually both the green and clear Barney and Allys were ordered during the years 1951 and 1952 there are examples of both with the two dates so they were being ordered at the same time; however, those aren't the oldest Mountain Dew bottles, they are the oldest ACL bottles. The oldest was supposedly used in commerce in 1948, according to the trademark information, and would have been a paper label bottle. Whether any exist today is still unknown.


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 19, 2009)

I know it is probably from a different company, but about 10 years ago I had a primitive 1870s stoneware bottle stamped Mountain Dew. I sold it to Dave Graci, the guy that wrote the Stoneware bottle book
 Mark


----------



## madman (Jan 19, 2009)

heres some early knoxville mtn dews, and a johnson city tenn bottle that is very rare, the hartmans is 1939 or 40 and is to early for the mtn dew label but is  a nice bottle


----------



## madman (Jan 19, 2009)

barney and alley


----------



## madman (Jan 19, 2009)

i wish i had one of these


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> heres some early knoxville mtn dews, and a johnson city tenn bottle that is very rare, the hartmans is 1939 or 40 and is to early for the mtn dew label but is  a nice bottle


 
 Actually that one was most likely used for paper labeled Pepsi.


----------

